# re: pulling trailer w/ Alfine



## jcc456 (Mar 5, 2007)

*re: pulling trailer w/ Alfine*

Hey all:

I am looking at an internal geared bike to serve as my kid hauler & commuter bike.

I have a Chariot trailer that attaches to the rear of the bike with a quick release skewer mounted hitch receiver.

Can I use this receiver on the Alfine hub? I see a plastic washer on the Alfine hub bolt and am wondering whether I can just take this off and bolt the hitch receiver on with the hub bolt.

Any help appreciated.

THanks,

Jason


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

The axle is a solid piece just like on old cheap bolt on wheels. The coloured washers sit in the dropout slots and are functional and neccessary. Anything you want to bolt to the axle goes over these washers and the big chrome nut sits on top, sandwiching the accessory. The manual shows fender mounts attached this way, so I'd guess a trailer mount would be fine, as long as it will fit over the axle.

Drew


----------



## jcc456 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Thanks*

I think I have found a couple of bikes that have drilled out slots that I can use for rigging the trailer hitch if the axle does not have enough thread distance.

Looking at a Giant Seek I and a Rocky mountain Metropolis

Thanks for your help.


----------



## jcc456 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Thanks*

I think I have found a couple of bikes that have drilled out slots that I can use for rigging the trailer hitch if the axle does not have enough thread distance.

Looking at a Giant Seek I and a Rocky mountain Metropolis

Thanks for your help.


----------



## jcc456 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Thanks*

I think I have found a couple of bikes that have drilled out slots that I can use for rigging the trailer hitch if the axle does not have enough thread distance.

Looking at a Giant Seek I and a Rocky mountain Metropolis

Thanks for your help.


----------



## jcc456 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Thanks*

I think I have found a couple of bikes that have drilled out slots that I can use for rigging the trailer hitch if the axle does not have enough thread distance.

Looking at a Giant Seek I and a Rocky mountain Metropolis

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Doppler9000 (Apr 7, 2009)

Thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## jcc456 (Mar 5, 2007)

*No idea how that happened*

Ooops...

Anyways to post an update...

Most frames with a flat drop out area will have enough clearance for the chariot hitch adaptor to fit over the axle bolt. Had to go to a couple of shops before I found the bike I wanted and ended up with a Giant Seek 1.


----------

